
GoDaddy issued at least 8951 certificates without proper domain validation - vesinisa
https://groups.google.com/forum/m/?hl=en#!topic/mozilla.dev.security.policy/Htujoyq-pO8
======
WhiteSource1
CEO was probably too busy hunting elephants.

